# Width Problem



## Wolfshead (Nov 28, 2002)

Ever since these recent changes, my pc now shows TTF smaller. I mean, it doesn't go all the width of the screen. On the right and left hand sides of my monitor, there's a grey area, with no TTF stuff in it. 

Is this just my computer (it's only 13"), or is it something everyone's getting? If it's just me, what can I do to fix it?

By they way, like the new layout, very good


----------



## Khamul (Nov 28, 2002)

Yea, they changed the width, I am having the same issue. I guess one of the mods had a really small monitor, and this was to help them out.  Im sure they will come up with another style set to let those who wish to use their monitor's fullest capacity.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 28, 2002)

It's narrow for me too. I don't think that any of the mods have 640x480 resolution screens. I don't like it narrower either....

And, yes, I believe WM is coming up with new style sets, but none specifically because they'll be wider....


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 29, 2002)

Probably done something about it already, since mine varies. When I have the 'favorites' box open, it narrows. When I close the 'favorite' box, it widens.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

I have a 640x480 resolution screen and it looks pretty good here.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 1, 2002)

It's occured to me that the problem seems to be rather fixed. So, thanks, whoever happens to responsible.

And yes, I knew that took me a long time, it just never occured to me 'till now to mention it...


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 23, 2002)

My screen's gone narrow again, after the colour change  

Beats me what it is doing it, just thought I'd bring it to the attention to the Mod's.

Oh, and nice new colours, I didn't think I'd like it, but I was wrong


----------



## Legolam (Dec 23, 2002)

Yeah, it's gone narrow on me too


----------



## Beorn (Dec 23, 2002)

That's just how WM set it up. It's not a matter of your computer or anything.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 23, 2002)

Not to be fussy or anything, but is it going back to normal eventually?


----------

